# What do you like on your Burger ?



## Barb L. (Oct 29, 2006)

Since the hot dog thread went so well, now curious what everyone likes on their Burger!!!   Depends my mood- sometimes plain w/s@p, another time mustard, onions- yet again Mustard, ketcup, onions, lettuce and tomatoes- love them cold too the next day (no bun).    Love my burgers !!!      Oop's forgot the bacon cheeseburger


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Cheese, bacon, chili, grilled onion with mustard and ketchup!!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 29, 2006)

Just about anything (not all at once!), chili, cheese, onions (grilled, raw, or fried onion rings), mushrooms, mayo, mustard, lettuce, tomato, dill pickle, salsa, bacon, ranch dressing, just s&p, a fried egg is good too. Again, I don't like ketchup on this either.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2006)

Grilled onions, swiss cheese, mushrooms, and if I'm in an EVIL mood add a few slices of bacon.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 29, 2006)

Chili, cheddar cheese, mushrooms, bacon, swiss cheese, raw onion or grilled, mustard, mayo, dill relish or pickles, tomatoes, lettuce, avocado, jack cheese, chipotle mayo, blue cheese, fried egg, provolone, thousand island, uhm just about anything - but that nasty "burger relish", sweet relish, or catsup.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 29, 2006)

MY FAV is..

Mushroom
Bacon
Swiss
Dijon or english mustard
Relish
Dill PIckle
Tomato
Lettuce
Ketchup
Onion

......and you know i can taste EVERY flavour on that one!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 29, 2006)

Cheese (various kinds--bleu, smoked gouda, swiss, cheddar), bacon, lettuce, onion, tomato, ketchup, salsa, mayo, cucumber.

No pickle, no mustard.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 29, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Cheese, bacon, chili, grilled onion with mustard and ketchup!!


 Never have tried chili, sounds good, will have to give it a try, thanks for the idea !


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 29, 2006)

2 very thin patties w/ American cheese, chopped onion, dill pickles, shredded lettuce and thousand island dressing. 

Yep sounds lika a Big Mac but we only go to Mac's maybe once a year so I make them at home.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 29, 2006)

Cheese, lettuce, mayo, large tomato, sweet onions, and ketchup.


----------



## phinz (Oct 29, 2006)

I like mine with lettuce and tomato. Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes. Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer. Good gawd almighty which way do I steer?


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 29, 2006)

Cheese


Im done 

If I could get onion rings on it i would though.


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 29, 2006)

mayo, lettuce, tom, onion, mushrooms, hot peppers, sometimes bleu cheese


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 29, 2006)

A little Dijon mustard, preferably grainy type, with horseradish.


----------



## Flourgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Just about anything (not all at once!), chili, cheese, onions (grilled, raw, or fried onion rings), mushrooms, mayo, mustard, lettuce, tomato, dill pickle, salsa, bacon, ranch dressing, just s&p, a fried egg is good too. Again, I don't like ketchup on this either.


 

A fried egg? That sounds so good for some reason...I'm going to try it next time! My DH likes everything- all at the same time- our local greasy spoon makes a "garbage burger" that he gets everytime, it's got chili, bacon, onion, pickles, mishrooms, cheese, jalapenos, etc...you have to practically eat it with a fork! 

I'm boring, I like ketchup, mustard and pickles.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 30, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> I like mine with lettuce and tomato. Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes. Big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer. Good gawd almighty which way do I steer?



Now I have that tune stuck in my head!


----------



## phinz (Oct 30, 2006)

You say that like it's a *bad* thing.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 30, 2006)

Isbel reminded me, over on the hot dog thread - HB sauce.  Yummy yummy.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 30, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Isbel reminded me, over on the hot dog thread - HB sauce.  Yummy yummy.


  What is HB sauce ? Thanks !


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 30, 2006)

other than another burger, lettuce, cheese, dill pickles, tartar sauce, fried onion and bell peppers with a little chili, I put a tomato slice on too (but take the seeds out for myself as I can`t eat them), on a Plain bun (I can`t eat sesame seeds either).


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 30, 2006)

cheese mayo,ketchup,mustad,dill picle,sweet onion
and sometimes a-1


----------



## phinz (Oct 30, 2006)

Barb L said:
			
		

> What is HB sauce ? Thanks !


 
I think harborwitch meant HP sauce. Brown sauce of the gods.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 30, 2006)

Lettuce, tomato(preferably fresh from my garden), mayo, raw onion(preferably Vidalia), S&P and whichever cheeses strikes my fancy at the time!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 30, 2006)

HP sauce is the nectar of the Gods....  Great on bacon butties, on fried egg sarnies and a spoonful added to tinned baked beans makes all the difference!
The firm has been taken over by Danone, the French company - and they intend to move the production overseas to somewhere like Belgium or Holland....   It won't be the same.  HP stands for Houses of Parliament, which has traditionally been portrayed on the front of the blue label.

http://www.icons.org.uk/nom/nominations/hp-sauce


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 30, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> HP sauce is the nectar of the Gods....  Great on bacon butties, on fried egg sarnies and a spoonful added to tinned baked beans makes all the difference!
> The firm has been taken over by Danone, the French company - and they intend to move the production overseas to somewhere like Belgium or Holland....   It won't be the same.  HP stands for Houses of Parliament, which has traditionally been portrayed on the front of the blue label.
> 
> http://www.icons.org.uk/nom/nominations/hp-sauce


 Thank you so much, not--one more--what is a bacon buttie?


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 30, 2006)

Darn fingers can't spell even the simplest words.  HP!!  A Canadian friend gave us a bottle, and we find it at Cost Plus (World Market).  I absolutely fell in love with the stuff.  Gads I hope they don't change it!


----------



## bknox (Oct 30, 2006)

I LOVE hamburgers. 75% lean ground beef is perfect fat content for me. I have also had hamburgers made from buffalo and they are possibly my favorite. Since there is no ham in hamburgers we still called them hamburgers and not buffalo burgers. A hamburger can handle all the food groups, much like pizza, if properly constructed. I think my favorite preparation for a burger is to stuff it full of Blue Cheese and if blue cheese is not an option any other cheese. I also make burgers with fresh jalapeno, or sundried tomato mixed into it.  

I also like:
giardinere (sp?)
Cracked Pepper Bacon
Cole slaw (on a bbq burger)
Grilled onion
Roasted Red Peppers

Served on a toasted Kaiser or onion roll. Now I am hungry and think I may make hamburgers.

Enjoy,
Bryan


----------



## auntdot (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, I have to admit that I will put almost anything I can find in our fridge or pantry on a burger.

Everything that has been said is great.

Also sauteed mushroom slices, or kimchee, OK, not together.

Jalapenos in escabeche or any vinegary hot pepper slices.

Caramelized onions mixed with raw, a great combination.

Sometimes no topping or a very simple one is fine, other times the sky's the limit.

About the only thing I have not found an appetizing topping is peanut butter.

Rats.


----------



## luvs (Oct 30, 2006)

i've kinda considered, & i'm with deli American, plain 'ol mustard, & dills or for cheap restaurant burgers, ketchup, mustard, dills, maybe onion with.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 30, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> I think harborwitch meant HP sauce. Brown sauce of the gods.


One of my favorite local pubs calls it "Hewlett Packard" sauce.  Doesn't make it any less delectible!


----------



## trisha.maria (Oct 31, 2006)

Me I like, lean ground beef, tomatoes, cheese, lettuce, onions, cucumber, pickle relish special burger mayo and fries on my burger..you gotta love those fries lol and then add some chili ketchup.. I almost forgot the patty must have sesame seeds

I'm just curious how do you grilled cheese? does anyone know?

Trisha Parks
<link removed>


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 31, 2006)

Barb L said:
			
		

> Thank you so much, not--one more--what is a bacon buttie?


 
A 'buttie' is a sandwich.  I think the term originates in the Liverpool/Manchester areas of England - although, like sarnies for sandwiches, it is now used all over the British Isles and further!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 31, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Darn fingers can't spell even the simplest words. HP!! A Canadian friend gave us a bottle, and we find it at Cost Plus (World Market). I absolutely fell in love with the stuff. Gads I hope they don't change it!


 
The population of the UK hopes they don't change it, Harbourwitch!  It has been part of my life since I was very small.  Unlike most kids, I always preferred what we children in Scotland termed 'nippy' (ie hot) sauces rather than the blander tomato based ones - I used to love HP spread on thickly buttered home-made bread when I was about 4.....YUM!   No-one else's 'nippy' sauces comes close.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 2, 2006)

Humm .... a disc of cooked ground cow and two pieces of bread ... what to adorn them with .... it _totally_ depends on my mood at the moment. From the "garden burger" (mayo or mustard with lettuce, tomato and red onion) ... to the double meat pattie, rashers of crispy streaky bacon, chili, onion, cheddar cheese ... or the Swiss with sauted onions and mushrooms with red wine sauce on buttered rolls ... and/or about a dozen or more iterations.

It's like a hotdog ... I can think of a dozen ways I like them, too.

The main factor in the answer is ... it depends.

Now, as for HP sauce .... I love the stuff (been using it for about 30 years)! Great on chops, steaks, deli sandwiches, burgers, fries .... good on fish, especially shark steaks, too.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 2, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Humm .... a disc of cooked ground cow and two pieces of bread ... what to adorn them with .... it _totally_ depends on my mood at the moment. From the "garden burger" (mayo or mustard with lettuce, tomato and red onion) ... to the double meat pattie, rashers of crispy streaky bacon, chili, onion, cheddar cheese ... or the Swiss with sauted onions and mushrooms with red wine sauce on buttered rolls ... and/or about a dozen or more iterations.
> 
> It's like a hotdog ... I can think of a dozen ways I like them, too.
> 
> ...


 Just bought my first bottle of HP Sauce- haven't tried it yet !


----------

